# „Speichern unter …“-Dialog



## viellärmumnichts (27. März 2006)

Hallo,
es geht um Photoshop CS 2.
Ich habe mit dem Bilderspeichern zwei Probleme:
1. Wenn ich in Photoshop Bilder von einer CD lade und diese im Laufwerk lasse, Geht Photoshop beim Befehl Speichern unter..... direkt auf das CD Laufwerk. Ist es möglich, das abzustellen, und direkt zu einem anderen Ordner zu gelangen?
2. Ich habe nun versucht die CD nach dem Öffnen der Bilder Auszuwerfen.... danach kommt bei der Bildbearbeitung die Meldung ' keine CD in Laufwerk C '. Ich kann die Bilder zwar trotzdem bearbeiten und speichern,  dennoch ist es lästig.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich klar genug ausgedrückt...

Markus


----------



## McAce (27. März 2006)

zu 1 kann ich sagen das es nicht geht, vielleicht geht das mit Bridge was ich jedoch nicht nutze.

zu 2 Wenn du Bilder von einer CD beabrbeiten möchtest mußt du auch die CD im Laufwerk lassen. denn sonst sucht er den Ordner und da dieser nicht mehr da ist kommt natürlich eine Fehlermeldung.

Ich weiß ehrlich nicht warum du die Bilder nicht mal eben auf die Platte ziehst, das spart ne menge Zeit. Da eine HDD ja schneller ist als ein Laufwerk. Da du PS CS2 nutzt kann 
dein Rechner ja nicht so alt sein das du mit dem Speicherplatz knausern mußt. 
Ich habe für solche Zwecke einen Temporärerbilderordner eingerichtet in dem ich solche Bilder packe bis ich sie richtig einsortiere oder lösche.

McAce


----------



## viellärmumnichts (27. März 2006)

Mein Rechner ist nicht so alt, hat aber 'nur' 80 Gigayte Speicher. Der ist, bis auf 20 Gigabyte vol - trotz ständigen aufräumens. Deshalb arbeite ich von CD aus.
Hatte halt gehofft es gäbe noch eine Möglichkeit, dieses Problem so abzustellen.

Ps.: Wenn ich mir eine passende Festplatte für meine Bilder - ein Gutteil ist auch auf DVD's anschaffen würde, bräuchte ich mind. 400 bis 500 Gigabyte 
würde auch nicht so ganz billig werden.

Markus


----------



## McAce (28. März 2006)

Ui nur 80gig Ok kann dein Problem verstehen. 

Sorry das ich da nicht weiterhelfen kann.Ich habe es jetzt mal mit ACDSee und Bridge
versucht und komme immer zu deinem beobachteten Verhalten.
Was ich persönlich auch nicht als Problem sehe da ich aj nicht von CD aus meine 
Bilder lade.

McAce

PS: Viel Glück vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee


----------

